# Inverted Gapps For Ics Leak Roms ( 6-10-12 )



## Aixelsyd

Well here we have it folks. As I'm a big fan of Inverted Gapps with me hating the white backrounds of stock Gapps I had to work on this for anyone interested. It started with being a real pain as I could not find flashable *.zips of Inverted apps to work correctly. So to make a long story short I took it upon myself to mess with the Inverted files I had for use on my Gnex. I pulled things apart and used a blank *.zip that is flashable in Bootstrap or Safestrap. And in all honesty my stock Inverted apps flashed just fine in Bootstrap but fail in Safestrap and that is how this project started as we all need to be using SafeStrap for ROM installs when using the ICS Leaks. After getting things working I contacted the dev ( *Travp624 ) *of the original Inverted files to get approval that can be used an posted for us for use with the Motos.

That said credit for ALL this work goes to *Travp624*. He is the one who made and put things together up front. I only took his Inverted *.apk files out of his ZIP files and redid them so we can use them on the Motos while using SafeStrap. In getting approval from Travp624 he requested any specific issue or problem with an APP itself please post details over in his Inverted thread at RootzWiki ( http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1 ). When doing so please state in your post that you are using it on a Moto with SafeStrap or what not so he knows that up front. His posted files in that thread are specifically for the Gnex and not our Motos, and those files will fail on installing when using Safestrap, however if yo uare using Bootstrap they will work just fine. So everyone knows as I discussed with *Travp624* when he updates his work I will update these files so they stay current on both end. He is to busy to deal with both right now so I will work with him on keeping our stuff updated as he updates. 

So now lets get on to the good stuff. As you will notice there is 2 different setups depending on the App you want to use Inverted. Some are flashable ZIP files and the others are just Inverted apps signed so they can just be clicked on and installed directly on the device without having to mess with SafeStrap. I also made each part on its own, but you will also see I made a All in One flashable ZIP of the 6 different Inverted apps. This way if you use all of them you only need to flash one thing. If you only use specific things you can just download the ZIP files for what you want a use those

RootzWiki, myself, Travp624 accept No respondsibility for your device if you use these. You are doing so at your own risk.

Install instructions

1: Download the files you want or need that are posted below. Place them on your sdcard in a place you know they are at for installing
2: Boot into SafeStrap after having files on your sdcard
3: Wipe Cache
4: Wipe Dalivk
5: Install ZIP file/files ( Ie InvertedAllIn1, or the different *.ZIP files you downloaded. They can be done one after another and then move to step 6 )
6:Reboot and enjoy

Inverted All in 1 ( Includes all 6 ZIP files below ) : http://www.mydroidfi...nvertAllIn1.zip

Inverted Calendar : http://www.mydroidfi...tedCalendar.zip
Inverted Contacts : http://www.mydroidfi...tedContacts.zip
Inverted Email : http://www.mydroidfi...vertedEmail.zip
Inverted GTalk 4.0.4 : http://www.mydroidfi...tedGTalk404.zip
Inverted MMS : http://www.mydroidfi...InvertedMms.zip
Inverted Phonesky ( ie Play Store ) : http://www.mydroidfi...tedPhonesky.zip

Now for the other Apps that are Inverted. These are NOT flashable but install right on the device instead. To use any of these you need to make sure you have remove/uninstalled any version currently on your device. Once you uninstall them your device needs to be reboot first and then you can click on any one of these that you downloaded and put on your sdcard and it will install just fine

Gmail : http://www.mydroidfi...ned-aligned.apk
Google Music : http://www.mydroidfi...ned-aligned.apk
Google Reader : http://www.mydroidfi...ned-aligned.apk
Google Voice: http://www.mydroidfi...ned-aligned.apk
Google Plus : http://www.mydroidfi...ned-aligned.apk
You Tube : http://www.mydroidfi...ned-aligned.apk

I'd just like to say a personal thanks myself to Travp624 for letting me do this for everyone to enjoy using all the hard work he had already done. I'd also like to shoot a thanks out to DDX for getting me the stuff to host these files for everyones use.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Been using these for a few days work well. No problem flashing them


----------

